# Ed, Edd n Eddy



## Larry (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm bored.

Ed, edd n' eddy fans, report in!


----------



## Fay V (Apr 6, 2011)

this is so full of content I am speechless


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 6, 2011)

REPORTING FOR DU- wait, no, I'm sorry; what the fuck is this?


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2011)

Post stuff related to Ed, Edd, n Eddy. For Example:
[video=youtube;w79k_KWR3q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w79k_KWR3q8[/video]


----------



## STB (Apr 6, 2011)

I've loved this show since I was in like 5th grade.


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2011)

STB said:


> I've loved this show since I was in like 5th grade.



I loved it since I was 2 yo. xD

I'm so sad the series ended, though. On the bright side, I got to see Eddy's brother.
[video=youtube;fnzzC0yiM2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnzzC0yiM2o[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 6, 2011)

Pre-school episodes yes, but not in the in-school episodes.


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Pre-school episodes yes, but not in the in-school episodes.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I liked the old episodes better than the new ones. Still, I watched all of them.


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2011)

THAT'S MY HORSE


----------



## Vizard (Apr 6, 2011)

Good freakin' show. That is all. (also, the old CN was awesome)


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> THAT'S MY HORSE


 
No Aden, IT'S MY HORSE!!! >=(


----------



## cad (Apr 6, 2011)

I love this show. So. Fucking. Much.


----------



## Dragunov (Apr 6, 2011)

This, Johnny Bravo, Dexter's Lab and 2 Stupid Dogs were my childhood


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 6, 2011)

Where the fladoodle is that EEnE spin off IMDB talked about?


----------



## Larry (Apr 6, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Where the fladoodle is that EEnE spin off IMDB talked about?


 
A spinoff? Could you give us details?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 6, 2011)

Err, I heard a movie that was going to be the super angry girl, Jimmy, and double D I think.  didn't think it was a spin off though


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol I liked that show.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw it when I was in 6th grade, I found the scams funny when eddy got smacked along side with edd and ed. XD


----------



## Ley (Apr 6, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I loved it since I was 2 yo. xD
> 
> I'm so sad the series ended, though. On the bright side, I got to see Eddy's brother.
> [video=youtube;fnzzC0yiM2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnzzC0yiM2o[/video]


 
Shit I grew up with Ed Edd and Eddy. BUT I NEVER SAW HIS BROTHER!! My life is complete. <3


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 7, 2011)

This show was great although everyone else in my house thought that it was just stupid lol.


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2011)

Echo Wolf said:


> This show was great although everyone else in my house thought that it was just stupid lol.


 
Strangly, my parents liked it as much as I did. Maybe even more...



Ley said:


> Shit I grew up with Ed Edd and Eddy. BUT I NEVER SAW HIS BROTHER!! My life is complete. <3



The clip is from the Ed Edd n Eddy's Big Picture Show. I think someone uploaded it on YouTube, but you can totally buy the movie on iTunes.


----------



## Kihari (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh man, I loved this show, but not quite as much as _Dexter's Lab_. Never saw the in-school episodes or the movie, but from what people say about the former maybe that's a good thing.

Favorite episode: The one where they go rafting down the creek and the Kanker Sisters come pirating after them.


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2011)

Kihari said:


> Oh man, I loved this show, but not quite as much as _Dexter's Lab_. Never saw the in-school episodes or the movie, but from what people say about the former maybe that's a good thing.
> 
> Favorite episode: The one where they go rafting down the creek and the Kanker Sisters come pirating after them.


 
No, you *HAVE* to see the movie, at least.

Oh, and you were talking about this episode, right?

[video=youtube;HPH4tIijxeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPH4tIijxeA[/video] 
Um...wow I just found this a few minutes ago. Has anyone heard of the Ed, Edd n Eddy Purgatory Theory?
[video=youtube;4zO9PDeqexA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zO9PDeqexA[/video]


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Apr 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> No, you *HAVE*
> Um...wow I just found this a few minutes ago. Has anyone heard of the Ed, Edd n Eddy Purgatory Theory?
> [video=youtube;4zO9PDeqexA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zO9PDeqexA[/video]



False theory.

But the show was brilliant, also, buttered toast!1!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2011)

The purgatory "theory" is even dumber than the pokemon coma theory


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2011)

8-bit said:


> The purgatory "theory" is even dumber than the pokemon coma theory


 
Yeah, it does sound ridiculous, but I kinda like theory. It's not like the show has any "deep" plots or storylines that we can believe in.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2011)

Fuck, I loved that show.

Until they went to school. Then the show meh'd.


----------



## Pine (Apr 8, 2011)

hey look, another nostalgia thread...I miss this show 


Grycho said:


> Until they went to school. Then the show meh'd.



yeah I know, they weren't worth the watch at all


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Fuck, I loved that show.
> 
> Until they went to school. Then the show meh'd.


 
They had to grow up sometime... :/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2011)

I was surprised it ended with a happily ever after instead of soul-shattering oblivion. Good for them.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 9, 2011)

I liked this show as a kid.


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I was surprised it ended with a happily ever after instead of soul-shattering oblivion. Good for them.



I did kinda feel warm inside when I saw the ending. I never want to feel that ever again...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 9, 2011)

Weirdly enough, I did not like this show as a kid. It grew on me as I got older, though. (I also prefer the pre-school episodes, however.)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I did kinda feel warm inside when I saw the ending. I never want to feel that ever again...


If a cartoon becomes completely one-sided, I lose interest, kinda like playing a rigged game.


----------



## Larry (Apr 14, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> If a cartoon becomes completely one-sided, I lose interest, kinda like playing a rigged game.


 
Agreed. I just wish they put more effort into releasing the whole series on DVD. But Cartoon Network never does with some other series.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2011)

Before I sank my life into the Internet, I would watch Cartoon Network pretty much every hour of everyday. And Ed, Edd & Eddy was my favourite show aswell 


larry669 said:


> I loved it since I was 2 yo. xD
> 
> I'm so sad the series ended, though. On the bright side, I got to see Eddy's brother.
> [video=youtube;fnzzC0yiM2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnzzC0yiM2o[/video]


 haha, I watched the whole thing on YouTube last week, I was surprised, I didn't expect them to actually show his brother, never mind leave the Cul-De-Sac


----------

